# Valentines Day gifts that don't suck.



## girlbug2 (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm interested in hearing what Valentine's day gifts you have received that didn't suck. Hopefully I will get a good idea of what to get for my man this year.


----------



## Nomad (Feb 10, 2011)

Lingerie for you (and a nice follow through) is a great Valentine's present for most guys


----------



## Bruno@MT (Feb 10, 2011)

There is a really (in?)appropriate joke that could be made here, based on your post... with more than a kernel of truth in it 

Other than that, I wouldn't really know. We usually buy each other something small and sweet (as in 'hallmark'esque). Valentine is not really a special date for big gifts for us.
I can't speak for the entire male species, but wearing something sexy and following through is usually a safe bet for making a man happy.

EDIT: Interesting that another exhibit of the male species said something very similar while I was writing this.


----------



## Sukerkin (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## granfire (Feb 10, 2011)

Nomad said:


> Lingerie for you (and a nice follow through) is a great Valentine's present for most guys



She said 'that don't suck'

(I have to say she did open herself up for this one...)


----------



## elder999 (Feb 10, 2011)

Nomad said:


> Lingerie for you (and a nice follow through) is a great Valentine's present for most guys



And send him flowers at work the next day, soeveryone thinks he did a good job...
.


----------



## crushing (Feb 10, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


>


 
Pitching a tent?


----------



## Carol (Feb 10, 2011)

A good bud at work came up to me and asked for a Valentine's gift idea for his date...he just started dating this particular girl and likes her a lot.  He wants to get her something kind of nice but doesn't want to overwhelm her. 

I'm pretty bad with this kind of stuff so I told him I thought chocolate would work. Anyone have other ideas?


----------



## Bruno@MT (Feb 10, 2011)

My wife likes flowers. Flowers are safe. It's best to select the flowers yourself and not pick the default dozen of roses. Chocolates would be good too.

I once gave my wife (then girlfriend) a small heart for her necklace. And I had bought one of those 'hall mark' teddy bears to hold the little box that contained the heart. I do remember not having any wrapping paper left so I put it in a cooking pot with a lid on and gave it to her as a gift. That way it was still a surprise 

My experience with girlfriends is very limited (I married her) so I am far from an expert. I usually try for the cute, romantic, endearing apporach but of coarse that won't work with all women. It doesn't have to be expensive. It just has to show that you put thought into it.


----------



## Blade96 (Feb 10, 2011)

if flowers are just the plant's reproductive organs, what does it mean when your significant other gives you some?


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 10, 2011)

Been reading a book lately by Gary Chapman called "The Five Love Languages"...  which basically teaches how to read your significant other's "Love Language" as each of us have a different way of viewing how love is expressed to us. 
They are as follows

Words of Affirmation -- saying kind things including ILY and etc. 

Quality Time -- spending time together like you did when you were dating in the beginning.

Receiving Gifts -- (speaks for itself) flowers, little nick-knacks, etc. etc. on a weekly or monthly or whenever basis.

Acts of Service -- as simple as taking out the garbage or doing the dishes, washing the car, to painting that bedroom like you promised 8-9 months ago

Physical Touch -- not just sexual  but tender caresses or even a 1/2 hug that speaks without words. 


Lingerie IS a nice gift from her to him... but to really make it count... go to the Victoria Secrets or Fredricks or where-ever WITH him and let HIM pick out what he wants to see you in. That way you'll wear it because HE wants you to wear it and thinks you look sexy in it... not what YOU think he might think is sexy... the results might surprise both of you. 
Besides whats more sexier *AHEM* I mean _romantic_ than buying sexy lingerie TOGETHER? :inlove:
jes a thawt.


----------



## Sukerkin (Feb 10, 2011)

Hopefully I must be doing something right as it seems I speak all five of those languages - at least, I presume that is a good thing?


----------



## Nomad (Feb 10, 2011)

Carol said:


> A good bud at work came up to me and asked for a Valentine's gift idea for his date...he just started dating this particular girl and likes her a lot.  He wants to get her something kind of nice but doesn't want to overwhelm her.
> 
> I'm pretty bad with this kind of stuff so I told him I thought chocolate would work. Anyone have other ideas?



Chocolate dipped strawberries and a fresh bouquet of flowers.  Never met a girl that didn't love to get either (unless allergic to strawberries of course, in which case, bad choice!)


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 10, 2011)

Nomad said:


> Chocolate dipped strawberries and a fresh bouquet of flowers.  Never met a girl that didn't love to get either (unless allergic to strawberries of course, in which case, bad choice!)


Here try these... http://www.fruitflowers.com/valentines.html


----------



## elder999 (Feb 10, 2011)

elder999 said:


> And send him flowers at work the next day, soeveryone thinks he did a good job...
> .



Now that I'm not on the 'droid, I can clarify: the first time a woman sent me flowers, it was a little odd at first, but those are the sorts of comments I got from coworkers *all day and well into the next*, including more than a few inquiries from women at work as to what I'd done to deserve such a gift.

Surprised I got out the door of my office at the end of the day: my head was sooooo big! 

*Big* ego boost.....of course, it wasn't the day after Valentine's or some such, but still........


----------



## WC_lun (Feb 10, 2011)

If your gonna get a guy a give that he'll like that isn't very romantic, get electronics.  No guy I know dislikes getting an electronic gadget of some sort


----------



## Blade96 (Feb 10, 2011)

I'd love it if someone sent me strawberries.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Feb 11, 2011)

Careful with strawberries.
Some people are allergic to them. Me, for example.
I refuse to eat anything that has red fruit in it, because from time to time, some joker mixes in some strawberries among the rest of the fruit. For the added flavor, or some drivel like that.

Eating strawberries (either as is, or inconspicuously mixed in something) would royally **** up my day.


----------



## Blade96 (Feb 11, 2011)

Bruno@MT said:


> Careful with strawberries.
> Some people are allergic to them. Me, for example.
> I refuse to eat anything that has red fruit in it, because from time to time, some joker mixes in some strawberries among the rest of the fruit. For the added flavor, or some drivel like that.
> 
> Eating strawberries (either as is, or inconspicuously mixed in something) would royally **** up my day.





That sucks. Even more than getting a valentine's day gift that sucks.

I know what food allergies/intolerances are like, cause i have a bunch of them.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Feb 11, 2011)

It really doesnt matter what you give or get, as long as you put serious thought into it.

Buying a gift from the gas station the evening before is not going to make you look good in anyones eyes.


----------



## CoryKS (Feb 11, 2011)

Mark the date March 14th on your calendar and honor it.


----------



## Flea (Feb 13, 2011)

Somebody wrote me a song once ...


----------



## Kacey (Feb 13, 2011)

Nomad said:


> Lingerie for you (and a nice follow through) is a great Valentine's present for most guys



I always thought lingerie was more of a gift for the man than the woman...  even with a nice follow through!

I agree with those who say anything that shows thought and understanding of the person being given the gift.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Feb 13, 2011)

Also, if it is for a man, don't worry too much if it isn't original.

Someone once wrote (can't remember where, I think it was on slashdot) that a guy is never going to say something like _'Steak dinner and a BJ? again? Honey, try to be a little more creative next time'_


----------



## crushing (Feb 13, 2011)

Bruno@MT said:


> Also, if it is for a man, don't worry too much if it isn't original.
> 
> Someone once wrote (can't remember where, I think it was on slashdot) that a guy is never going to say something like _'Steak dinner and a BJ? again? Honey, try to be a little more creative next time'_



Try to stick to the subject of Valentine's Day gifts that don't suck.


----------



## David43515 (Feb 13, 2011)

I`ve always had good luck with giving a nice homecooked meal. And Today one of my students gave me a small box of fudge she made. Absolutely made my day. You don`t have to spend alot of money, just show that someone is in your thoughts.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Feb 13, 2011)

crushing said:


> Try to stick to the subject of Valentine's Day gifts that don't suck.



This was on topic, you know. My specific example was just that. An example meant to indicate that a guy does typically not require you to put a alot of original thought into it (something different every year). If we like something, going with the known quantity is not wrong.

Even if it is just a home cooked dinner with his favorite dish, that is a perfect gift, even though you may already have given it before. It just has to show that you care about what he likes.

At least, that is just my 2 ct.


----------



## Carol (Feb 14, 2011)

Bruno@MT said:


> This was on topic, you know. My specific example was just that. An example meant to indicate that a guy does typically not require you to put a alot of original thought into it (something different every year). If we like something, going with the known quantity is not wrong.
> 
> Even if it is just a home cooked dinner with his favorite dish, that is a perfect gift, even though you may already have given it before. It just has to show that you care about what he likes.
> 
> At least, that is just my 2 ct.



Pssst. Bruno?  

Steak and a BJ ... gifts that don't *suck* ... think about it


----------



## Bruno@MT (Feb 14, 2011)

I know. It depends on the meaning we put to the word 'suck', doesn't it?
If we accept the definition it to mean 'not nice', then a BJ definitely doesn't suck despite the fact that the other meanings of the word do apply. 

Regardless though. Even a steak dinner would be great. With some prime quality steak, just grilled enough that it is nice and baked on the outside while still squishy pink on the inside, with some onion, mushrooms and potato baked in the same frying pan, and some gravy on top...

Now that would make me a happy camper.


----------



## Carol (Feb 14, 2011)

I don't think I'll ever try to explain a joke again...lol


----------



## Bruno@MT (Feb 14, 2011)

Carol said:


> I don't think I'll ever try to explain a joke again...lol



I've given up trying to explain to my wife why I think something is funny.
Like this one for example:

[yt]yWfetF1jCO4[/yt]

She didn't understand why I thought it was hilarious, and when I tried to explain, I was given 'the look' (you being a female, you no doubt understand what I mean )


----------



## granfire (Feb 14, 2011)

Bruno@MT said:


> I've given up trying to explain to my wife why I think something is funny.
> Like this one for example:
> 
> [yt]yWfetF1jCO4[/yt]
> ...





roflmao

On both counts! 

:lfao:


----------



## CoryKS (Feb 14, 2011)

"What is a gift that sucks but doesn't suck?"  

It's like a koan wrapped in a riddle, with a side of paradox.  Or steak.


----------



## Sukerkin (Feb 14, 2011)

Happily, it seems that I have scored a major league 'gold star' with my missus by the simplest and most traditional of Valentines gifts - plenty of flowers and a cute stuffed bear.

I think the fact that she knows that I hold cut-flowers to be a hideous waste of money magnified the effect of her coming home fromwork to find a hallway, if not 'filled' with flowers at last well adorned with them .

That look of happiness is one I ever strive to see on her face - the one that says she loves me very much ... and that by sheer luck I did something right  and :lol:.


----------



## Flea (Feb 14, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> That look of happiness is one I ever strive to see on her face - the one that says she loves me very much ...



Suke, you sound like quite the catch.  Bravo to the both of you.  :asian:


----------

